# JavaMail subFolders



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit der javaMail-Api an meine GMX mails zu kommen.

bei GMX hab ich folgende Ordnerstruktur:

-Posteingang
 + SubPosteingang1
 + SubPosteingang2
-SubFolder1
-Spam
-Gelöschte

wie komme ich jedoch an mails außer im direkten Posteingang?

mit:

```
Store store = session.getStore( "pop3" ); 
    store.connect( host, user, passwd );
    Folder defaultFolder = store.getDefaultFolder();
    Folder[] folderList = defaultFolder.list();
    Folder inbox = folderList[0];
    inbox.open(Folder.READ_ONLY);
```

bekomm ich den INBOX ordner. der entspricht dem Posteingang.

Aber wie komm ich jetzt an den Rest?

mit

    inbox.list();

bekomm ich folgende exception:

Exception in thread "main" javax.mail.MessagingException: not a directory
	at com.sun.mail.pop3.POP3Folder.list(POP3Folder.java:100)
	at javax.mail.Folder.list(Folder.java:308)
	at MailClient.Client.getMail(Client.java:25)
	at MailClient.Client.main(Client.java:67)

auch mit

Folder subfolder = inbox.getFolder("SubPosteingang1");

bekomm ich die exception.

auch an die anderen Ordner komm ich nicht.

Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## Lim_Dul (20. Feb 2007)

Afaik garnicht, da POP3 das Ordnerkonzept nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

mit anderen worten, da komm ich nur über den browser ran?? mit ar keinem anderem client??


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2007)

Doch, mit IMAP. Bei GMX musst du AFAIK aber dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

Na suuupppper. Muß ich halt wieder alle mails in den posteingang packen


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2007)

Der einzige mir bekannte Freemailer der IMAP anbietet ist Web.de.
Ansonsten halt eigenen Mailserver aufsetzen, ist eh besser  :wink:


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

Trotzdem danke. Das mit dem Mailserver überdenk ich mal.


----------

